# 5 Scientific Reasons a Zombie Apocalypse Could Actually Happen



## Gypsybones (Jan 11, 2010)

5 Scientific Reasons a Zombie Apocalypse Could Actually Happen






http://www.cracked.com/article_1564...-zombie-apocalypse-could-actually-happen.html

We found out recently that if you try to leave a little kid in a graveyard late at night, he'll freak out. Even if you offer to leave him a gun to protect himself. Why? It's because on some instinctual level, all humans know it's just a matter of time until the zombies show up.
:zombie::zombie::zombie:
Our culture is full of tales of the undead walking the Earth, from our religions to our comic books. But, some sort of zombie apocalypse isn't actually possible, right?

Right?

Guys?

Actually, yes. It's quite possible. Here's five ways it could happen, according to science.


----------



## JahDucky (Jan 11, 2010)

Hot damn! I was told in my first pregnancy that Cats are no good to have around when your pregnant or even if you have a baby because of parasites(its another reason I hate cats) and It makes too much sense now! This is the parasite they were talking about. It has to be(im not even kidding right now)


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Feb 5, 2010)

zombie babys
brrrrrrreasssttttsss....BRRRREEEAASSSTTTS!


----------



## mksnowboarder (Feb 5, 2010)

You know, I read this, and at least half of those are legit scientifically legit scenarios.

mike


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Feb 7, 2010)

well if zombies are defined as the undead then none of them are
but if you take a losser defenition then this is it
the crazies
http://blogs.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendId=12558870&blogId=527450845 :goat:


----------



## madewithpaint (Feb 7, 2010)

how intriguing...


----------



## carlylanea (Feb 9, 2010)

this is freakin' weird! haha


----------

